# ear infection



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

My dads springer spaniel has an ear infection. I couldn't find the thread on it but I wanted to know what ya'll recommended for it? I'll try to clear it up while I'm here. My dad's not very observant about these sorts of things and just lets the dog have free reign. I don't think he's ever been on revolution or frontline. But he's 15 so he's been around a while! lol

Anyways. He's shaking his head a lot, itching at it so it's now bleeding and there looks like there's a lot of build up. It's also smelly so I know it's not good. Any good suggestions that I can get super quick from petsmart or something? If it doesn't work then I'll make him go to the vet.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

anyone? Some help? I know it's not a havanese..but I know he's still pretty miserable...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*ear infections*

Antibiotics at the docs. Riki has had them a couple of times and I tried alternatives which didn't work until he rubbed himself silly. A visit to the vet for us is the only thing that worked. I do put cotton balls in his ears when I wash him and use a drying powder regularly to help.

Linda


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a Springer and she did get occasional ear infections. Those long ears need to be kept clean and dry. Linda is right that you need the vet. Maybe the vet would approve something to get you by until the visit for the itch and pain. Try to clean the ear and use a blow dryer on a low setting, it could be soothing and the ear would be dry. Sometimes I was tempted to pin the ears up so air could circulate.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have used the Blue power treatment for Brady and it works really well. But, when you said bleeding, that made me nervous and I would be afraid to use anything without seeing a vet. Here is a link to the blue power treatment. I did have to order the gentian violet and boric acid from the drug store and it took a day to get it. http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/blue_power_ear_treatment.htm


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

it's only bleeding cause he's itching it so much. I'll clean it out again tonight and pin his ears. I think I did that one time with capote when I thought he had an ear infection.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Mindy,

So sorry to hear about your dad's dog having an ear infection. I know they can be miserable because Sissy has them a few times a year.

When you clean it out - is it black junk coming out? Our vet told us if it was black normally it would need a antibiotic.

He gave us VET solutions ear cleanser to wash out her ears a couple of times a week during those allergy times. Pictured below.

We don't have to have a prescription for that. If she needs an antibiotic then we alternate the cleaning with the antibiotic ointment. A lot of times we can just start cleaning it and in a few days it's better and she doesn't need an antibiotic.

Probably you could go to the vet and they might sell a ear cleaner over the counter. Petsmart probably has one, too. This might be something your dad could keep on hand and when he gets the ear infection cleared up just do some cleaning a couple times a week.










Hope the dog can get some relief. Good Luck.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Since Dora recently had the scare with her ear. When I called the emergency vet, they told me not to put anything in the ear when you think something is wrong cause it can push the infection deeper inside. While she didn't have an infection, I just wanted to share what they told me on the phone!


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

I use a solution I purchased from our vet office called Gent-L-Clens. I used it once a week. It's really easy to use. I fill the ear canals with the solution and then swish, swish the ear canals (from the outside) and then let them shake the rest out.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mindy,

It seems like a full blown ear infection and I think you should take your dad's speniel to the vet. Afterwards, you can use any ear cleaning solution once or twice a week for maintenance, but at this point I think he needs antibiotics. The last time Brandy had ear infection, my vet prescribed Tri-Otic to put in her ear.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Mindy, it sounds like you need to get the dog into the vet. If he's already scratching at it so much he was bleeding it most needs antibiotics. Most ear washes have alcohol in them and they will sting and make him miserable. If he's left untreated he could rupture the eardrum.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Mindy. Hopefully you havnt done anythig to the ear yet. Im a Vet Nurse and I cant stress to you enough how important it is to take him into a Vet. It could be some foreign body down so deep you cant see it like a fox tail or it could be a yeast infection or bacterial infection. All these issues are treated very differently and with different medications. Anything with ears and eyes should always be taken to the vet for treatment and NEVER treated at home. Let us know what happens. Hope he is OK.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I also think a visit to the vet is in order. Years ago, I had a dal who had an ear infection. She was scratching at her ear for a day or so before I called the vet. Before we got in to see the vet, she scratched or shook her head so violently that she broke a blood vessel in her ear flap - the flap filled with blood and blew up like a balloon. She required surgery to drain the blood and repair the ear flap. 
Arlene


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Update:

..well..when I left boston my dad's dog was looking MUCH better. 

I was pretty sure it was ear mites because there was a lot of buildup, it smelled horrible, and he kept itching at it. I went to petco and grabbed a bottle of insecticide ear wash and used that for about 5 days in a row and pinned his ears back after each treatment. 

By the time I left his ear looked like it was on the road to a full recovery! The wax had died down a lot, the redness from his scratching was healing well and it didn't smell as bad. I left it in my sister in law's hands to keep up the treatment.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Im sure just the cleaning alone is what really helped but I wouldnt have treated it with any kind of medication without knowing what caused the infection. I hope he continues to get better but if this turns for the worse again I hope someone will take him in to be seen.


----------

